# An Exotic Eberhard&co Pocket Watch



## fnlslv (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi All. I apoligize for my poor English

From the historiography of Eberhard&Co we know that the sons of Georges-Emile Eberhard, as previously the father, made a series of trips abroad to market their watches.

But where did they go exactly? Well, I just do not know, but I made â€‹â€‹a small discovery.

As we know Eberhard produced, at least the '10s, a pocket watch 19"' certified chronograph:










The movement used was the FHF 2144 product in several variants

(photo taken from the net):










That used by Eberhard had 16 rubies and was adjusted to 4 positions.

But back to my little discovery.

Some time ago I had been attracted by a strange Eberhard pocket that was ruined, had a showy chipping at 5, but unlike the usual dials Eberhard with the brand and the word CHRONOMETRE, this had the additional written, a kind of customization.

I lose sight of the watch, which disappears from the network, but I had saved the pictures:










The message that appears at the center of the dial below the spheres is: GEORGE ARCHAK â€" KHARTOUM

... What was a Eberhard in Sudan? And above all ... when was that?

I started to do research, the internet is a wonderful encyclopedia, Archak seems a common name in Sudan, but on this elusive dealer (?), Jeweler (?), Watchmaker (?) George Archak of Khartoun I do not find anything, perhaps I&amp;amp;#39;m not a good researcher ...

Some time later it was lucky, I find that an English antiquarian has another Eberhard bearing the same personalization, this time it is a Eberhard Calotte Patrouille.

But we know a bit of history. In 1921 Eberhard produces a clock double case waterproof thanks to the patent fact of the Calotte Patrouille Brevet 89276 by Mr. Jean Finger.

Eberhard of this watch then produces a replica in the '80s, and provides documentation of the patent.

(photo taken from the site of the antiquarian)










What is important though is that we now know that the dealer (?), Jeweler (?), Watchmaker (?) George Archak operated in Khartoum and the Sudan in the '20s in those years was more or less like this:


----------



## fnlslv (Aug 18, 2013)

But let's get to the object of the topic.

Unexpectedly, the Chronometre Eberhard by personalizing the elusive Archak George reappears, with the chipping patched to 5 hours (in some way). Small final fight in the auction, but in the end is mine.

It has arrived, and here it is to you before cleaning:










Enlarged detail:










Nickel Case and back inside with the Eberhard typical customization:


----------



## fnlslv (Aug 18, 2013)

The movement FHF 2144 (I know, missing the pin and screw, at 10, and a set screw of the movement ...):










Here it is with his brothers:










The first at 9 is another Chronometre,but without customization and silver case, while the first at 3 has the same movement but with 15 rubies and without adjustments declared, so do not Chronometre:










Thanks for your attention

Emilio


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Fascinating and well written Emilio. Excellent discourse, and I learned a lot. Suggest you keep us up to date with your restoration.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree Emillo, that's a great write up. Congratulations on finding it at auction.

John


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

fnlslv said:


> The movement FHF 2144 (I know, missing the pin and screw, at 10, and a set screw of the movement ...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic read thank you !


----------

